# Do you get up real early?



## Linda (Aug 11, 2015)

Do you get up real early, like 4 or 5 a.m.?  If so, what in the heck are your doing?  My husband gets up at 4 or 5 because he says he gets to thinking how great the coffee will taste.  Then he watches the news and makes himself breakfast about 6:30 or 7.   He brings me coffee after he eats and I sit up in bed and read and write in my journal for an hour or so.  I can't stand TV in the morning so I just stay in bed till 8 or 9.  I make my breakfast about 10 a.m.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2015)

Linda, I don't understand early risers either. They go to bed while the day is still young!


----------



## Glinda (Aug 11, 2015)

I usually get up around 6:00 but sometimes earlier if I just can't sleep any longer.  Then I might take a nap later.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Yup I'm up now..been up for almost an hour ( it's 6.20am)...I have to get up at 5 or 5.30am for work...when I'm not at work I can sleep until about 7am if I'm lucky but only if I go to bed really late, I would luuurve to be able to stay in asleep till 9am.. but my body clock won't let me..


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't get up early, but did last year when I was stressed, starting waking up at 6 am.

I'm up now because I can't sleep for some reason, so making some noodles hoping that will settle me down.  These days I'm usually up to at least midnight and wake up at 9 or so.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

I get up early also if I am stressed. Hate it, especially in the dark of winter. Ick.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

We get up at 6:50 on a gym day as I take the 8:07 bus into town. DH makes our tea and toast and I get up and nuke my porridge. We have breakfast in bed and listen to BBC radio 4 (talk). On non gym days we get up between 7 and 7:30. I could easily sleep till 8 though.


----------



## merlin (Aug 12, 2015)

I never sleep though the night these days, so go to bed between 9:00 and 11:00 pm and sleep till about 3:00am up for an hour then sleep till about 6:00 am. I make coffee in the bedroom, and get up about 9:00ish. I don't usually eat anything until 11:00 am then the day may start .....................or it may not


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been an early riser for years, in part due to a job that required a long commute into Boston.  In fact I just got up about 20 minutes ago, at 4:00.  I need about 7 hours of sleep per night to feel rested.  Most mornings, since I stopped regular commuting (I have to go into Boston this morning) I'm up around 5:00-5:30.  I like the quiet of the morning.  I'll sip my coffee, read the Times on my laptop, or peruse blogs online.  Even in my youth I got up very early, having had a morning paper route before school when I was in high school.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Sustained sleep has always been problematic for me. I am more of a serial  napper. Still, I find early mornings a challenge without a compensating snooze later on in the day.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

You know the old saying, "The early bird catches the worm" and I do.  Yup, up between four and five to start the pot and stir the pot...


----------



## merlin (Aug 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sustained sleep has always been problematic for me. I am more of a serial  napper. Still, I find early mornings a challenge without a compensating snooze later on in the day.



I often nap during the day, fall asleep at the computer sometimes, slump over the keyboard and wake up to some interesting typing :bigwink:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2015)

Up at 2 or 3AM !!! Spend about 4 or 5 hours on the internet till daylight!! Rainy days (when we get em) and winter I am on longer/often during the day..


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2015)

I go to bed between 11:00 and midnight. Normally, I am up at 5:00 a.m. When I worked, I generally had the first flight out between 6:00 and 7:00, so I just never got out of the habit. BTW, I don't take any naps during the day and never feel tired enough to want to. I do my weekday run between 9:00 and 10:00 a.m. and then have breakfast. No lunch.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2015)

5:00am, sometimes 5:30. I have osteoarthritis and it gets very painful in the morning hours. Once I'm up, the pain usually subsides. If the weather is good, I like to walk early in the morning when most are asleep and everything is still fresh.
And, an enlarged prostate doesn't help. You guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Up at 2 or 3AM !!! Spend about 4 or 5 hours on the internet till daylight!! Rainy days (when we get em) and winter I am on longer/often during the day..View attachment 20385 View attachment 20386



You must go to bed at 6pm. A little early for me. 

This time of the year I'm up by 6:30 because its hot and my golf group plays early to beat the heat. Winter time I sleep to 7:30 or so.


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm taking full advantage of retirement so I sleep whenever I want…but, unfortunately not how long I want. My body clock wakes me up every 4 hours + or - . But I always make sure I get in 6 or 7 hours a day. Generally, I'm up at 5:30am most days. I know that's not the best for my health and I'm working on it. Goal is to sleep straight through the nigh of course…for that good REM sleep.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 12, 2015)

Up early,   4:15am for work... On days I don't work, I can sleep until about 6am... but not usually later than that.   I do seem to wake up every night about 3am and sometimes have a hard time going back to sleep.  My mind seems to race.   what's up with that?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 12, 2015)

Up around 4:30 every morning, seven days/week.  Hardly ever set an alarm.  Body clock just wakes me up.

Days I'm home, we tee off at around 6:30 a.m.  By the time I eat breakfast, drink my coffee, shower, etc... and drive to the course it works out about right.  Other in my group get up 20 minutes before tee time... and look like it!!!
Days I'm working, I will have crews on site by 7 a.m.  Up, shower, eat breakfast and off to the job site.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2015)

Another early riser here, Bella starts waking me up around 6 am.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I get up at 2AM, 3AM, 4AM, etc. I do take a lot of naps during the day, though. When I was working, I used to leave the house at 6:30. While my wife was on dialysis, we had to get up at 5:15. In the Winter that meant clean the ice off the car, and make a fifteen minute drive in the dark over snow covered back roads. I'm happy to be able to roll over in bed these days.


----------



## Lon (Aug 12, 2015)

I go to bed between 10 PM and 12 PM and always up at 6 AM, Have coffee, watch the news, check finances, answer email. go for a walk,check Face book, back on line, breakfast around 9 AM


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

Wife goes to bed 9-10 and is up by 6.  I go to bed around midnight and up by 8 (sometimes 7).


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 12, 2015)

Usually I'm up between 7 and 8 (if I don't have an appt or someplace I need to go).  Kitty starts yelling at me about 7:30 ..._get your a@@ up and fix my breakfast 
_
I need alarms.  I've never been one of those people who can just wake up at 6 or whatever.


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2015)

Sometimes I get up grumpy at 6:00 a.m.....sometimes I just let him sleep.  

Actually, the boyfriend and I are on two different sleep schedules.  He's an early-to-bed-and-early-to-rise.  I'm the opposite.  It works out as it gives both of us some time for ourselves, which is good because living for several months at a time in a RV doesn't provide for a lot of private time.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 12, 2015)

I usually wake up between 3 and 4, don't really sleep much between then and 5:15 when it's time to get ready for work.    On off days I try to "sleep in" to maybe 6:30 or 7.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

When I was working, I usually had to get up at around 4-5am, sometimes earlier depending on my shift.  Now that I'm retired, I like to sleep in and never get up really early.  I would say I'm usually up around 8 or 9am.  Sometimes I let the dog out and back in at 6 or 7, then go back to bed for a few more winks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> You must go to bed at 6pm. A little early for me.
> 
> This time of the year I'm up by 6:30 because its hot and my golf group plays early to beat the heat. Winter time I sleep to 7:30 or so.



I usually take a nap around 1PM (wife watches soaps and I refuse to get hooked1). Go to bed around 9/10PM..

Work outside,weather permitting, until around 11/12 when it starts getting too hot...


----------



## Lon (Aug 13, 2015)

Well it is now 7 AM and I have been up since 5 AM, had my coffee and have been on my puter checking credit card, banking, investments, facebook, email, calendar. Off to the shower shortly and then some fruit for breakfast.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2015)

Everyone here gets up so early. Since I don't start work until 12:00 noon, I stayed up late and got up about 9 or 10 am. I'd always been a night owl.

After I came home from the hospital after a surgery the end of April, I too, have been going to sleep early and getting up early usually between 6:30 and 7:30 am.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm a serial napper.  I found I can't really sleep for more than about 4 hours at a time,  so I accept that and work my days and nights around my need for a restorative nap.


----------



## John C (Aug 13, 2015)

Good thought about not watching TV in the morning; it just isn't a good way to start the day.  Music or silence is much better.


----------



## Linda (Aug 13, 2015)

John C said:


> Good thought about not watching TV in the morning; it just isn't a good way to start the day.  Music or silence is much better.



I sure agree with you about that John C.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

Early-riser here, always have been.

Early morning hours is the best part of the day!


----------



## Irwin (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope, I usually sleep until 8 AM or 9, sometimes 10. I stay up pretty late. I've always been kind of a night owl.


----------



## mlh (Sep 11, 2020)

_I prefer to sleep until nine or ten in the morning. I have been this way many years now._


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2020)

To bed around 11, wake at 1:30 & go back to sleep around 4:30.  Wake again anywhere between 6:30 or 8:25.  The latter is an alarm.  I don’t let myself sleep any later than this.  Whenever I manage 7.5 to 8 hours I feel wonderful.  

The only good thing about winter is the dark mornings.  It’s easier for sleeping.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 12, 2020)

In my 20's I wasn't an early riser could sleep in til maybe 9,those days are gone
 When I was working part time at hosptial,would get up around 5:30 have my breakfast then walk to work which started at 7
I now get up anywhere from 6-6:45am,love going out on my early walks perfect way to start my day


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

Some days I get up early and some days I like to sleep late because it feels good


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 16, 2020)

AZ Jim said:


> Wife goes to bed 9-10 and is up by 6.  I go to bed around midnight and up by 8 (sometimes 7).


we are the opposite, i am in bed at 9 or 10 up at 5'ish....with in bed around midnight up at 8'ish....


----------



## OldEnough (Sep 16, 2020)

I go to bed around 11.  I get up around 9.  I'm not a sound sleeper so it takes me that long to have enough sleep.


----------



## bingo (Sep 16, 2020)

we are up around 5....have a fire  outside...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 16, 2020)

I get up between 5 & 6 o’clock in the morning and usually go to bed around 12 ish. I don’t really sleep much


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Solitude & quiet is why I like to rise before the rest of the world. Granted it only lasts for an hour before the millions jump in the buggies and streak to their place of work to earn money to pay bills. My second story balcony overhangs a two lane street so at 5AM it is empty and eerily quiet just waiting for the wheels to starting rolling over them once again. Another reason to rise before the sun is to go to stores and whatever before the crowds get there, especially important now.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

I usually get to bed around 2-3am & get up around 7-8am.  Sometimes, I'm unable to sleep at all, so I just walk around the house, watch TV or play the piano.
It's not easy for me to sleep because of severe tinnitus & blood sugar swings which means I have to get up to snack when I'm low, or get up to take more insulin when I'm high.
6 hours is a good night's sleep for me.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

Jules said:


> To bed around 11, wake at 1:30 & go back to sleep around 4:30.  Wake again anywhere between 6:30 or 8:25.  The latter is an alarm.  I don’t let myself sleep any later than this.  Whenever I manage 7.5 to 8 hours I feel wonderful.
> 
> The only good thing about winter is the dark mornings.  It’s easier for sleeping.



Have you tried wearing a sleepmask? I wear one every night so light doesn't affect my sleep. I'm irritable if I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Have you tried wearing a sleepmask? I wear one every night so light doesn't affect my sleep. I'm irritable if I don't get enough sleep.



Yes.  I have a nice quality one.  Also the drapes are light blocking and I cover things like my clock radio.


----------



## Linda (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for revisiting this old post Aunt Marg.  There are a lot of new interesting answers.  

I have changed since I started this thread in 2015.  I no longer stay in bed till 8 or so and drink coffee.  Now I often get up about 7 and sometimes earlier and drink my coffee sitting on the couch.  I can't remember why I changed.  Possibly because my joints and legs get to hurting if I stay in bed too long. 

 Or maybe I started when we got live streaming internet speed at our house.  I signed in on YouTube on the TV screen and got my husband interested in a seemingly never ending supply of outdoor videos and so he watches the news at 5 or 6 and doesn't mind if I turn it after I've seen 10 or 15 minutes of local news.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 17, 2020)

I am usually awake by four but spend a while surfing the Internet.Unless I am going somewhere-and that’s a problem at the moment as everything I normally do remains cancelled-don’t drag myself out of bed before seven.


----------



## Wren (Sep 17, 2020)

I usually go to bed between 11 and 12 pm, sometimes I wake in the early hours, make tea and go online, but normally get up around 8, depending on what plans I have for the day


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 17, 2020)

my dad always had a little saying...."to bed, to bed said sleepy head, oh, no said slow, lets sup' before we go."


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 17, 2020)

I am up between 5 and 6 every morning.  Have a cup of coffee and go out with Marley.  Come in, shower, another cup of coffee, breakfast then a nap.☺


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 17, 2020)

I get up between 4-4:30, make coffee, read my bible, then check obituaries to make sure my name isn't in them, read emails and forums I belong to.  Usually go to bed 10-10:30pm


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 17, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> my dad always had a little saying...."to bed, to bed said sleepy head, oh, no said slow, lets sup' before we go."


That's an old English saying. My wife used to say it differently. To bed to bed said sleepy Ned. Oh stay awhile said Joe .


----------



## MickaC (Sep 17, 2020)

Early riser.......have been all my life......between 5 and 5:30.
Coffee, quiet thinking time, planning for the day......Ist coffee always outside on the deck, other than winter, unless a really nice morn.
After 1st coffee, feed the guys, out for their jobs, on SF for a bit, another coffee, then start my day.
Bedtime, around 11.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm an early riser, up at 3 am to meditate and do my affirmations. I've always been a morning person and I take 15 min power naps 2x a day that keeps my mind clear if there are important discussions I have to lead/participate in.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Real early for me is 5:30 these days.  ... up before daybreak most of the time.  I've always been an early riser.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> I get up between 4-4:30, make coffee, read my bible, then check obituaries to make sure my name isn't in them, read emails and forums I belong to.  Usually go to bed 10-10:30pm


That's the first time I heard someone else say that.  When my dad was 85, he'd say, "I read the obituaries to see if my name is on them."


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> That's the first time I heard someone else say that.  When my dad was 85, he'd say, "I read the obituaries to see if my name is on them."



I often wonder why so many people still get newspapers,  in this age of the Internet.   That must be why!


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 17, 2020)

I read them online, no newspaper delivery here.


----------

